# Tracer VP in welcher größe für mich



## .irie. (17. April 2010)

Hallo, ich bin drauf und dran mir ein intense tracer vp zuzulegen.
 die frage ist welche größe ich brauche .
es gibt hier weit und breit kein tracer zu fahren deswegen muss ich wohl erfragen wie der rahmen am besten passt.

ich bin 191 groß, werde mit dem rad zu 95% bergabfahren mit einem kettenblatt öfter in winterberg die 4x heizen singelring usw.

also definitiv auf dh ausgelegt und nich allmountain oder sowas. den berg lauf ich gerne hoch.

dfie geometriedaten sagen mir eigentlich dass ich ein tracer in s bzw m brauche. das tracer in s ist marginal größer als das tazer zum 4x fahren in large. das sollte also hinhauen und das tracer in s ist marginal kleiner als das SS dass ein guter freund von mir fährt in m. die geometriedaten hab ich aus der tabelle von CRC.

meine vorliebe ist auch ganz klar auf kleinen rädern , ich fahre als dirt ein rock flow in 15" und das oberrohr ist ein gutes stück kürzer als das des tracers, also sollte das doch passen.

was meint ihr?

wäre sehr dnakebar für eure hilfe


----------



## Paolo (17. April 2010)

Das S ist viel zu klein. Evtl. könntest du noch auf einem M zurechtkommen.
Regulär würde man dir aber wohl ein L empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (18. April 2010)

ich bin 1,83 und fahr ein Uzzi VP in Large, welche mir sehr gut passt. besonders für DH durch den langen Radstand wahsinnig geil zu fahren. 
mit einem 50mm vorbau kommt mir das oberrohr auch nicht wirklich lang vor (bin vorher immer M rahmen gefahren, die mir im nachhinein zu kurz waren).
 würd dir als ein L empfehlen, wennst eher 4x fährts vielleicht noch ein M, aber S auf keinen fall!


----------



## .irie. (18. April 2010)

der unterschied vom oberrohr wäre 1" macht das denn son großen unterschied? ich ziehe kleine rahmen schon vor ich werde ja wie gesagt auch über 4x doubles springen usw da mag ich n kleines slopestylemäßiges rad haben.
L kommt für mich nicht in frage wenn ioch mir das tracer in l anschau sieht man ganz klar dass es ein tourer ist mit dem man bergauf fährt, das wäre mir weit zu behäbig.

an der stelle , kennt vlt zufällig jemand der n tracer hat und in der nähe mannheim - mainz wohnt? zum testsitzen bzw ein radladen der sowas hat?!


----------



## Paolo (18. April 2010)

Dann nimm das m. Das S ist mit 191cm doch wie ein Kinderrad.
Ich mag auch lieber kleine Rahmen und bin 184cm groß. Ein S würde ich mir aber niemals zulegen beim Tracer.


----------



## .irie. (19. April 2010)

aber das S ist eig auch viel schöner ohne die strebe am sattelrohr und verglichen mit dem tazer ist das tracer in s gutes stück größer.

ist niemand hier der mich mal auf seinem tracer ne runde drehn lässt?!


----------



## Paolo (19. April 2010)

Selbst mehr oder weniger deutlich kleinere MTB Profis fahren keinen Rahmen in Größe S.
Mit 191cm ein Tracer in S zu fahren kann einfach nicht gut gehen.
Und wenn du sowieso nur im Bikepark unterwegs sein möchtest dann nimm doch gleich ein Uzzi oder noch besser SS2.


----------



## .irie. (19. April 2010)

k dann werd ich wohl das m nehmen, l ist einfach nicht zum springen da.
ein uzzi bzw ss (was n guter freund von mir fährt) sind mir weit zu gewichtig und zu fett.
ich wohn n gutes stück von winterberg weg, ich bin d max 5 mal im jahr ansosten findet man mich im pfälzer wald auf local trails da brauch ich nicht so dicke räder.
das tracer ist für mich klar der beste rahmen und auch mit der einzige fullyrahmen den ich fahren möchte, also da bin ich mir absolut sicher nur die größe............. intense ist eben doch zu exotisch ums mal beim bikeladen um die ecke probezufahren und das obwohl ich in mainz zum cycleplanet kann , was mMn einer der besten radläden deutschlands ist

Edit:
@ paolo, du hast ja ein tazer in s, das ist der geotabelle nach ein sehr gutes stück kleiner als das tracer in s.wie soll ich das verstehn?


----------



## DH_RYDA (23. April 2010)

ich kann mit meinem large uzzi alles springen, geht hervorragen. das Tracer hat einen weiter kürzern radstand, somit fürs springen nochmal besser.
das problem ist bei deiner grösse einfach die oberrohrlänge, die general eher kurz ist.bin auch eine ewigkeit immer lieber zu kleine rahme gefahren, weil ich vom BMX/4x gekommen bin, aber jetzt fast nur DH fahre. hab aber für 
mich dazu gelernt, dass L bei Intense für mich einfach besser passt....


----------



## .irie. (24. April 2010)

okay, ich werd sehn was sich machen lässt
danke euch


----------

